
TorBlocker Hall of Shame Part I - dsr12
https://pad.okfn.org/p/noncloudflare-torblocks
======
gradschool
Be sure to enable cookies and Javascript if you want to view the Tor blocker
hall of shame page.

~~~
crapolasplatter
haha I was thinking the same thing.

